# Help identifying this parasite



## shannonhenson963 (Jan 5, 2022)

My caribe pirahna is ill. Does anyone know what kind of parasite this is?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Where are the parasites on the fish? 

Most worm treatments contain praziquantel or something similar.


----------



## shannonhenson963 (Jan 5, 2022)

Gills, chin and dorsal fin.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Im guessing you have multiple parasites, but should be a similar treatment.

Tank info and water parameters?


----------

